# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Abejas en peligro por insecticidas segun UE

## Gerhard

Segun un informe de la UE, 3 insecticidas tienen la culpa porque las *abejas pierdan la orientacion ,* 
y ya no vuelven a su colmenas.
Los insecticidas con los ingredientes *Neonkotinoides, como Clothiadin, Imidacloprid, y Thimethoxam.*
La UE piensa prohibir eses productos, los productores BAYER y Syngenta niegan la relacion.
Los productos son en uso en la costa peruana. *Apicultores hayque estar atento!*Temas similares: Abejas polinizadoras ¿Un Futuro Sin Abejas? Abejas En Oxamapa 1,800 HAS. de granadilla en peligro de perderse por enfermedades Derogar el decreto ley 1090 pondría en peligro el TLC con Estados Unidos

----------

